# Folks, show some manners and quit dumping your fish at the ramps!!!!!



## j_seph (Jul 26, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700346


----------



## lazarus1506 (Jul 26, 2012)

j_seph said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700346



seriously, them fish stank!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 27, 2012)

DNR has an idea who it is. They are letting them hang themselves.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 27, 2012)

I've seen this at boat ramp after boat ramp over the years. It's nasty, and it gives bowfisherman a really bad name. People who do this are downright sorry and have no business bowfishing. Plus, gar are some good eatin'.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 27, 2012)

I volunteered last year to come get any lanier fish with no reply's!


----------



## S Adams (Jul 27, 2012)

We bow fish a lot and never dump them at the ramp! You can use them for fertilizer, Hog bait,coyote bait,catfish bait,and i also have people that will take them!


----------



## Canyon (Aug 10, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> I volunteered last year to come get any lanier fish with no reply's!



Shakey, If you still want fish, I shoot lanier from time to time and would be happy to give the fish to you.


----------

